# Not Renewing My Amazon Prime



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

The 1-month free of Amazon Prime has been really nice (OK, really really nice) for the holidays, but I won't be renewing.

I just don't order enough from Amazon to make it worth while.  

I could see if someone watched a lot of media it would be nice, but that's just me.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I won't be renewing my *own* prime. I watched .05 seconds of video when I first got the Fire, just to check the quality out. Thus far I'm not all that interested in the video selection, & the Fire's other features have eaten up my reading time so I haven't taken advantage of the free books, either  .

I'll stay on as a guest on my SO's account b/c I do adore the free shipping, but I don't love the other features enough to pay for two accounts for one household. Maybe next year we'll get the prime on my account & get the best of both worlds


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

We got Prime before we even thought about Fire. The free shipping has paid for it 3-4 times over. I,m canceling Netflix today since we hardly ever watch movies.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I signed up for Prime, and I have loved it. I think I did most of my Christmas shopping to take advantage of the free two day shipping (plus I HATE shopping, so anytime I can shop online, it's great), and I've watched several of the Prime movies. I'm going to keep it, as DH is a sports addict. I like watching "my" teams, but a full day of teams I don't care about gets old, so my Fire keeps me company!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

@Mary.  I hate shopping, too.  We have enjoyed watching some of the older tv shows such as Bonanza. We just canceled netflix today since Prime provides all the movies that we'll ever need.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had Prime for years for the shipping.  I may cancel Netflix, too, and just use Prime.  Thinking about it...

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I have Prime and I haven't streamed a single movie.  It's the free shipping that makes it worth while for me.  I buy almost all non-perishables through Amazon these days.  A) I don't have to wait for a sale because the prices at Amazon are essentially the regular store sale prices and B) I don't have to carry all the stuff from the supermarket.  UPS conveniently drops it all off at my door.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've had Prime for years for the shipping. I may cancel Netflix, too, and just use Prime. Thinking about it...
> 
> Betsy


Make sure you compare the selections. I feel like they both have things the other one doesn't, but Netflix has more material.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

DYB said:


> I have Prime and I haven't streamed a single movie. It's the free shipping that makes it worth while for me. I buy almost all non-perishables through Amazon these days. A) I don't have to wait for a sale because the prices at Amazon are essentially the regular store sale prices and B) I don't have to carry all the stuff from the supermarket. UPS conveniently drops it all off at my door.


You order all your food from Amazon? Wow. I cannot even imagine that. Kind of cool that I could, but I don't think I ever could.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

Same for me... I have watched few shoes but amazon prices and shipping make it worthwhile. Cancelled netflix last week. Amazon doesn't have white the selection but for my purposes good enough.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> You order all your food from Amazon? Wow. I cannot even imagine that. Kind of cool that I could, but I don't think I ever could.


No, not perishables. But I will buy peanut butter and Nutella from Amazon. I haven't tried buying perishables, but actually it might be worth exploring. I mean, potatoes will survive the shipping!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

DYB said:


> No, not perishables. But I will buy peanut butter and Nutella from Amazon. I haven't tried buying perishables, but actually it might be worth exploring. I mean, potatoes will survive the shipping!


I do the same, ordering non perishable food items from Amazon. Because of Prime I have basically shifted a sizable bulk of my shopping from the Grocery/drugstore to Amazon. It won't work for everything of course, but there is a lot of stuff that is either the same price or cheaper when I buy it from Amazon. Not just food stuff, everyday items. 
Vitamins and supplements alone have made up the cost of Prime for me already.

I don't know why the heck I waited this long to get it in the first place.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

We've had Prime since day one. We love it, and even before Amazon added features to it, it was worth it for the free two-day shipping.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, goodness.  Now I'm re-thinking my shopping habits & Amazon Prime, lol  

Doorstep delivery of my grocery staples seems mighty attractive.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I had a year-long Prime membership that I earned for free through Amazon Mom. It recently ran out and I haven't renewed because most of what I buy is through Subscribe & Save, which is already free shipping, or qualifies for free super saver shipping.   I do miss Prime though and may order it again one of these days.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

BMathison said:


> Well, goodness. Now I'm re-thinking my shopping habits & Amazon Prime, lol
> 
> Doorstep delivery of my grocery staples seems mighty attractive.


I personally buy everything from deodorant to shaving cream to razors to paper towels to armchair (!) to gym t-shirts to organic rice to coconut water via Prime. I should actually look into cereal and stuff like that also.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I fully expect that I will keep "Prime"..

I do not watch a lot of TV  but I have spent some time watching FREE documentries by Ken Burns when nothing of interest was on the "Tube" when I felt like sitting down and watch TV ..watched 3 episodes of "Baseball"already and one episode of one of the many Star Trek TV shows.. 

all streamed quite nicely .. at 6 bucks a month I can afford paying for a Prime membership... Free shipping is only good for a purchase that Amazon actually stocks and ships...But a item that is not stock by amazon and will be shipped by a vendor and you have to pay shipping... no a real big deal...

Bob G


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thinking about keeping it and cancelling Netflix.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Never joined Netflix - and don't see any need to now with Prime


----------



## Marc Johnson (Feb 25, 2011)

Does Amazon automatically renew you for Prime when it's up? I'm debating on canceling it. The free shipping's nice, but now that I got laid off I'm going to be ordering a lot less from Amazon. I did watch a couple of videos while I was out of town during Thanksgiving, but I already have Netflix. My biggest problem with Prime is that I can't watch any of the videos on my big TV.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Marc Johnson said:


> Does Amazon automatically renew you for Prime when it's up? I'm debating on canceling it. The free shipping's nice, but now that I got laid off I'm going to be ordering a lot less from Amazon. I did watch a couple of videos while I was out of town during Thanksgiving, but I already have Netflix. My biggest problem with Prime is that I can't watch any of the videos on my big TV.


Yes I think they do renew it automatically (I just got an e-mail because my credit card has changed.) But I would hope they'd warm you that your renewal is coming up.


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

The Prime movie selection may not be quite as extensive as Netflix, but it is getting better.  The real kicker is that you also the free 2 day shipping and the Kindle book lending.  All of this for a price cheaper than Netflix, which only offers movies.  For me, this is a no-brainer.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Marc Johnson said:


> My biggest problem with Prime is that I can't watch any of the videos on my big TV.


Sure you can with an Amazon Instant Video compatible device like one of the supported blue ray players, a roku, tivo ... etc.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

BMathison said:


> The 1-month free of Amazon Prime has been really nice (OK, really really nice) for the holidays, but I won't be renewing.
> 
> I just don't order enough from Amazon to make it worth while.
> 
> I could see if someone watched a lot of media it would be nice, but that's just me.


We've had Prime since last year when I got my first Kindle. I've found it surprisingly worth it. I order more from Amazon than I did before because I don't worry about shipping costs, and most items arrive in a couple of days. For me, the prime videos and book lending is just a bonus (which I haven't really taken advantage of yet). But, yeah, if you don't buy much, and you already have Netflix or Hulu, I can't see the point.


----------



## Marc Johnson (Feb 25, 2011)

DYB said:


> Yes I think they do renew it automatically (I just got an e-mail because my credit card has changed.) But I would hope they'd warm you that your renewal is coming up.


I'm doubting they warn you. I should pay attention to when it runs out.



tinytoy said:


> Sure you can with an Amazon Instant Video compatible device like one of the supported blue ray players, a roku, tivo ... etc.


If you had listed Xbox or even Wii, I would have been OK with that. I do have a Blu-ray player but it's not supported...I don't think.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> Make sure you compare the selections. I feel like they both have things the other one doesn't, but Netflix has more material.


I know Netflix has more material, but I don't really use it enough for it to matter...there's enough content on Amazon to keep me happy and I'm already paying for Prime just to get the shipping convenience.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Whenever I searched for content on Netflix, what I wanted was always only in DVD format, not streaming. So it hasn't been all that attractive to me.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Marc Johnson said:


> I'm doubting they warn you. I should pay attention to when it runs out.


Go to your amazon account and manage your prime account. You can opt out of the auto-renewal at the push of a button. Not sure whether they send an email to tell you it's running out, but I'm pretty sure they don't inform you of the auto-renewal in advance.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

kerrycrow said:


> Same for me... I have watched few shoes but amazon prices and shipping make it worthwhile. Cancelled netflix last week. Amazon doesn't have white the selection but for my purposes good enough.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


This is an amusing demonstration of trying to type on a Kindle Fire using Tapatalk. 
"shows" came out as "shoes"
"quite" came out as "white"

Or maybe Kerry just isn't great at typing...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Whenever I searched for content on Netflix, what I wanted was always only in DVD format, not streaming. So it hasn't been all that attractive to me.


I usually found something to watch when I used it, but not sure I use it often enough to warrant it now that I have prime video...still thinking about it. I rarely search Netflix, I just browse the streaming until I find something...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I also buy a good bulk of my non-perishable groceries from Amazon. I've been a Prime member for about 6 years now and don't think I could ever cancel. The movies/tv shows are just a bonus.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

kcrady said:


> Go to your amazon account and manage your prime account. You can opt out of the auto-renewal at the push of a button. Not sure whether they send an email to tell you it's running out, but I'm pretty sure they don't inform you of the auto-renewal in advance.


When I go to Manage My Prime, looking for that option, I see:
*Your free month of Amazon Prime, included with your Kindle Fire purchase, will expire automatically on December 15, 2011. You will not be charged.*

So maybe it doesn't auto-renew?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I didn't think Prime was worth it and figured I wouldn't ever want to pay for it.  Then I got the Fire and the free trial.  I recently cancelled cable and have a Roku, so the free streaming is awesome!  And the free loan of a book a month was a great addition.  Not sure if I'll keep the Fire, but I'm definitely keeping the Prime!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Marc Johnson said:


> Does Amazon automatically renew you for Prime when it's up? I'm debating on canceling it. The free shipping's nice, but now that I got laid off I'm going to be ordering a lot less from Amazon. I did watch a couple of videos while I was out of town during Thanksgiving, but I already have Netflix. My biggest problem with Prime is that I can't watch any of the videos on my big TV.


Amazon prime is automatically renewed unless you change your settings under 'your account'. You can click on either 'cancel' - to cancel immediately - or on 'do not renew' - which will stop the automatic renewal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think if you got a free month with the Fire purchase, it will not automatically renew.  I expect you will get a reminder asking if you want to and telling you how to do so.

I've had prime for years and my recollection is that as the first month was coming up, I got an email that said it would be renewed and charged to my card on file unless I cancelled.  And I've gotten similar emails in the years since.  And reminders if the card I have on file is close to its expiration date.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

DH just mentioned yesterday that he got the email for our Prime account renewing in December.  This is the account we've had since they started offering it.  So yes, they do remind you ahead of time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't  be at all surprised if people who sign up for Prime separately from buying a Fire get renewed automatically with an email reminder (unless they opt out of automatic renewal) but that people who have a free month due to purchasing a Fire are not automatically renewed.  It would be a public relations nightmare if a whole bunch of unaware people suddenly got charged $79 on their creditc card, regardless of what the fine print might have said when they bought the thing.  

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wouldn't be at all surprised if people who sign up for Prime separately from buying a Fire get renewed automatically with an email reminder (unless they opt out of automatic renewal) but that people who have a free month due to purchasing a Fire are not automatically renewed. It would be a public relations nightmare if a whole bunch of unaware people suddenly got charged $79 on their creditc card, regardless of what the fine print might have said when they bought the thing.
> 
> Betsy


My Prime fee was just renewed. I don't remember getting an e-mail. The charge showed up on my amazon.com card. I probably have it set to automatic renewal.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've had prime for years and my recollection is that as the first month was coming up, I got an email that said it would be renewed and charged to my card on file unless I cancelled. And I've gotten similar emails in the years since. And reminders if the card I have on file is close to its expiration date.


I've had the same experience.

I'm also a fan of subscribe and save. I've got replacement toothbrush heads coming every 3 months - how's that for a reminder to change your toothbrush . And I've had various K-Cups, Pop-Tarts, feminine hygine products, razors. I also get an email telling me that my next order is scheduled to ship soon unless I go into my account and cancel/postpone it.



DYB said:


> No, not perishables. But I will buy peanut butter and Nutella from Amazon. I haven't tried buying perishables, but actually it might be worth exploring. I mean, potatoes will survive the shipping!


Any idea if peanut butter is available with subscribe and save? Now that we have a school-age child, we're really going through it.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Marc Johnson said:


> I'm doubting they warn you. I should pay attention to when it runs out.


You can choose not to have Prime automatically renew. Log into your Amazon account, in the Orders section, click Manage Prime Membership. Click the button to not automatically renew.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

DYB said:


> I have Prime and I haven't streamed a single movie. It's the free shipping that makes it worth while for me. I buy almost all non-perishables through Amazon these days. A) I don't have to wait for a sale because the prices at Amazon are essentially the regular store sale prices and B) I don't have to carry all the stuff from the supermarket. UPS conveniently drops it all off at my door.


Yeah, I haven't watched anything on there yet, but that's due to my time limitations. I have had Prime for almost 4 years now. It's definitely worth it, simply because of the shipping. I have ordered many nonperishable household items as well. It saves me the trip to get shampoo or whatever else I need, and it's cheaper because it's usually in bulk.


----------

